# Hate typing on your Smart Phone? ..here's 10 tips to make it easier..



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

This is my go to Techi guy.. he's a lifesaver for most things Computer or phone related..

Many of these tips will also work for Android phones..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2022)

I learned several important things.  Thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

You're very welcome..


----------



## oldpop (Dec 29, 2022)

tyvm


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

oldpop said:


> tyvm


Welcome..


----------



## timoc (Dec 29, 2022)

My typewriter is too big and clumbersome to put onto a smart phone, that's why I never got one.


----------



## JustDave (Dec 29, 2022)

My high school typing teacher is screaming from her grave.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

JustDave said:


> My high school typing teacher is screaming from her grave.


why ?... mine wouldn't be ..


----------



## 1955 (Dec 29, 2022)

Why type? On my phone where ever you enter text there is a microphone icon.  Tap that & just say what you want to type. Works pretty good!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

1955 said:


> Why type? On my phone where ever you enter text there is a microphone icon.  Tap that & just say what you want to type. Works pretty good!


yes but what if you're sending a message to someone who is not in the position to listen to a message.. ?

the microphone is great if you're a rubbish typist.. or if you have hand disabilities.. but it's not as convenient for the receiver


----------



## 1955 (Dec 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes but what if you're sending a message to someone who is not in the position to listen to a message.. ?
> 
> the microphone is great if you're a rubbish typist.. or if you have hand disabilities.. but it's not as convenient for the receiver


You're missing the point.  It's a speech to text operation. The recipient still receives a text message. You're just saying it instead of typing it!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

1955 said:


> You're missing the point.  It's a speech to text operation. The recipient still receives a text message. You're just saying it instead of typing it!


oh yes of course.. I've used it myself occasionally , I'd forgotten that... I was thinking of the Voice text to Landline..


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 29, 2022)

Very interesting - thank you @hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Very interesting - thank you @hollydolly.


you're so welcome..


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 29, 2022)

I have the best 'tip' of all!  When I was a working man, vs. being retired.  I was always on call, i mean 24/7 365 days a year.  Therefore, I carried a mobile phone, or pager, or iphone whatever technology was best available at the time.   Therefore, when I retired, 6+ years ago, I swore that I would never make myself available to anyone again.  I have no iPhone or anything.  My wife has one, but she understands why I do not have one.

Never again, my life and time are mine...I do make sure my wife knows where I am or where I am going...like the 'olden days'!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 29, 2022)

@hollydolly , thanks, I've been meaning to look up an informative source to learn more about some of the keyboard mysteries I've encountered.  Even-though this video was for iPhone keyboarding I see familiar features that a relate to Androids as well.
The explanation of the swipe feature starting @ 5:10 of the video was helpful, I had no idea what was at play that was screwing up my keyboarding.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @hollydolly , thanks, I've been meaning to look up an informative source to learn more about some of the keyboard mysteries I've encountered.  Even-though this video was for iPhone keyboarding I see familiar features that a relate to Androids as well.
> The explanation of the swipe feature starting @ 5:10 of the video was helpful, I had no idea what was at play that was screwing up my keyboarding.


you're welcome Nathan. I did point out that much of the video tips could be applied to Android as well. Please you found it helpful.. It's the kind of thing that no-one tells you unless you have a 10 year old grandchild..


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 29, 2022)

Interesting, got me thinking, what finger/s do you find the easiest to type with on the cell phone, some say you should type with your thumb.?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Interesting, got me thinking, what finger/s do you find the easiest to type with on the cell phone, some say you should type with your thumb.?


Most people type with the edge of their thumbs... some both some just one thumb


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Brilliant video, thank you.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

1955 said:


> Why type? On my phone where ever you enter text there is a microphone icon.  Tap that & just say what you want to type. Works pretty good!


Yes, but it would often mean swearing audibly in semi-public...  :^)


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

What I've been doing for a while, maybe a year, is to send text messages from my laptop with:

https://support.google.com/messages/answer/7611075?hl=en

It works well from home, and I hardly ever text from anywhere else.

In fact, I hate my smart phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Sawfish said:


> What I've been doing for a while, maybe a year, is to send text messages from my laptop with:
> 
> https://support.google.com/messages/answer/7611075?hl=en
> 
> ...


there's no need to hate your smartphone.. just go out and buy an android model... 

I whatsapp 99 % of th time from my Mac desktop..


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jan 3, 2023)

As I have watched the 'smartphones' take over as the primary means of communications in our society, I am amazed!  

Next time you are in a sit-down restaurant, watch the lack of interactions between folks setting at tables that have iPhones. I often wonder if they are texting each other, while setting across from each other? (Not really)

but - who the heck are they texting and why are they completely ignoring each other sitting across the table?

In my lifetime I have actually studied a lot about communications between couples and this is actually the worst possible thing you can do with someone you want or have a relationship with.   With couples, after the physical attraction has run its course, nothing will be left to maintain the relationship...

The future is bleak for couples, I think!


----------



## 1955 (Jan 3, 2023)

You can also email a text to any phone. For recipient just use the phone number plus the carrier suffix.
Example: xxx-xxx-xxx@vtext.com for a Verizon customer. Each carrier has a unique suffix and are listed here: *List Of Email-To-SMS Addresses*

You can find the phone number carrier through various internet resources. One such place gives you both the carrier and the suffix for a supplied phone number: *FreeCarrierLookup.com*

Just remember the recipient will probably reply back to your computer unless they start a new message back to your phone.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> there's no need to hate your smartphone.. just go out and buy an android model...
> 
> I whatsapp 99 % of th time from my Mac desktop..


It's an Android model I hate.

Didn't like Whatsapp as compared to Google Messages.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jan 3, 2023)

Sawfish said:


> What I've been doing for a while, maybe a year, is to send text messages from my laptop with:
> 
> https://support.google.com/messages/answer/7611075?hl=en
> 
> ...


May I suggest, put it in a bowl of water and give it a good soak.  Then dry it off and put it away in a drawer as it will no longer be working.  

Then go back to enjoying all the important people you know by looking them in the eyes, speaking to them using the normal voice inflections and facial expressions that add so much to your conversations.  Life again will be rich with friends and family who speak directly to you.  

Life is to short already...


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Timewise 60+ said:


> May I suggest, put it in a bowl of water and give it a good soak.  Then dry it off and put it away in a drawer as it will no longer be working.
> 
> Then go back to enjoying all the important people you know by looking them in the eyes, speaking to them using the normal voice inflections and facial expressions that add so much to your conversations.  Life again will be rich with friends and family who speak directly to you.
> 
> Life is to short already...


You know, you get locked into smart phone use as means to communicate with your kid(s).

It is ultimately my own fault for letting it get this far. It happens incrementally, like the proverbial frog in a slowly heating kettle of water.

So smart phones are the lowest common denominator of personal communication.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jan 3, 2023)

Sawfish, now is another chance for you to model the way for your kids.  Show them how much better your discussions can be with them, without using your iPhone.   I have three adult kids and 6 Grandkids...   I have no iPhone and see our kids/ grandkids every time we can, even the adult grandkids living around the country...


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Sawfish, now is another chance for you to model the way for your kids.  Show them how much better your discussions can be with them, without using your iPhone.   I have three adult kids and 6 Grandkids...   I have no iPhone and see our kids/ grandkids every time we can, even the adult grandkids living around the country...


I've got just one 25 year old daughter, no grandkids.

The genie's out of the bottle.


----------

